# للبيع / شاحنة مان 18410 موديل: 2003 رقم العرض :219034‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (26 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة مان 

18410

موديل: 2003

الجير بوكس: يدوي(عصا)

المسافه المقطوعه: 662.150 كم

رقم العرض :219034

وقود ديزل

القوه : 410حصان

اورو3

المحاور:2

4x2 

سوست امامي

منافيخ خلفى

انتريدر

تحتوي على ريتردر للمناطق الصعبه والوعره

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 115الف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 











التحميل من هنا - 33.27 KB

التحميل من هنا - 33.99 KB
​


----------

